# .......ics.........



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

This might be a dumb question but does anyone know if ice cream sandwich will be ported for the thunderbolt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Most likely in CM9 whenever I'VE is open sourced


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

O cool thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

The SDK is available now


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

razzia17 said:


> The SDK is available now


Just to clear my ignorance, what does that mean exactly?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

CM9? Why did we skip 8?

Oh and can we have an eta?


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> CM9? Why did we skip 8?
> 
> Oh and can we have an eta?


Is this sarcasm?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe CM8 was going to be for tablets however since tabs and phones can run ICS there just going with that


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

"ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Just to clear my ignorance, what does that mean exactly?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-4.0.html


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Is this sarcasm?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The ETA part is for sure. Hence the . Haha


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> The ETA part is for sure. Hence the . Haha


Ok

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope this isn't a stupid question or in the wrong place but I've done some googleing and searching but isn't nfc the same as Bluetooth or the "bump" app. Is it just a more advanced kind of thing?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The SDK being available means nothing as far as any development goes ROM wise. It just means app developers can implement some of the new ICS APIs into their apps. Apple releases new SDKs as well with updated O/S releases. Not open sourced yet guys but soon hopefully!


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Gah, I was hoping my Thunderbolt would last me a little bit longer, SGSII I could ignore, but this thing is just head and shoulders above everything else out there.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Just to clear my ignorance, what does that mean exactly?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


SDK = Software Developer Kit

It is a Plugin to a programming enviromment called Eclipse

Devs use the SDK to ensure their apps are compatible with the new OS

It even allows you to run an android emulator on your computer to test you apps on

Sadly this is not the treasured source code us devs want to build CM8 ICS the official google code has traditionally be hosted @ android.git.kernel.org or korg for short, korg was hacked and google hasn't brought it back online yet so

... ball is, like always, in googles court for better or worse


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I hope this isn't a stupid question or in the wrong place but I've done some googleing and searching but isn't nfc the same as Bluetooth or the "bump" app. Is it just a more advanced kind of thing?


Near Field Communications allows reading and transmitting RF id tags

Simular to the anti-theft devices in stores or (very unsecure) on some credit cards


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"JBirdVegas said:


> Near Field Communications allows reading and transmitting RF id tags
> 
> Simular to the anti-theft devices in stores or (very unsecure) on some credit cards


Ahhh so its more of a personal info thing


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> CM9? Why did we skip 8?
> 
> Oh and can we have an eta?


CM8 has been reserved for Android 3.x (Honeycomb), though as Google doesn't plan on releasing source code for Honeycomb any time soon, the next major CM will be CM9, as Ice Cream Sammich is Android 4.0


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to throw this out there I was not asking for an eta on when this would be ported I was just curious if it could be. Not being offensive, rude, sarcastic or anything just clarifying my intentions.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

There is a system dump for ICS available.. so somebody is probably gonna start working on it soon if not already.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> There is a system dump for ICS available.. so somebody is probably gonna start working on it soon if not already.


Yeah just posted this

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> SDK = Software Developer Kit
> 
> It is a Plugin to a programming enviromment called Eclipse


 SDK does not require eclipse to develop for android (it's just the one that gets the most recognition). Any java IDE will work or even a text editor like VIM (as long as you're comfortable with building stuff on the command line after editing if you dont use a full IDE). However, Eclipse and Intellij IDEA are the most common ones used and have tools built into them to accelerate app development.

Google actually uses both Intellij IDEA and Eclipse for their internal development (http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/2011/07/are-ssds-silver-bullet-to-improve.html), but most of the documentation they put out for android only refers to Eclipse (however it does not require Eclipse).


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like we'll be getting an official release. Super lame for a phone that's only recently been dethroned as Verizon's top dog

www.bgr.com/2011/11/07/htc-details-ice-cream-sandwich-plans-for-rezound-evo-3d-sensation-and-more/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> Doesn't look like we'll be getting an official release. Super lame for a phone that's only recently been dethroned as Verizon's top dog
> 
> www.bgr.com/2011/11/07/htc-details-ice-cream-sandwich-plans-for-rezound-evo-3d-sensation-and-more/


Yeah HTC kind of screwed us IMO. The TBolt should of been developed with GB and it wasn't. Then they took like 8 months to put out a properly working GB build. Now we are forgotten about. Glad I've already decided to go ahead and buy the G-Nex.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

There is already an ics port in the makings. Check the dev threads for. TwistedUmbrella is handling it

Sent from my BAMF&#39;d out Tbolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how crazy I am about ICS on a phone with buttons. I know it's still cool but the appeal of a buttonless device just appeals to me for some reason.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> Doesn't look like we'll be getting an official release. Super lame for a phone that's only recently been dethroned as Verizon's top dog
> 
> www.bgr.com/2011/11/07/htc-details-ice-cream-sandwich-plans-for-rezound-evo-3d-sensation-and-more/


That's just the "first wave" and seeing how many leaks we got for the tbolt I'm willing to bet we get one with ics ruined with sense


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> That's just the "first wave" and seeing how many leaks we got for the tbolt I'm willing to bet we get one with ics ruined with sense


Yup that's what sucks really. Sense IMO will ruin ICS which is actually nice to look at IMO. But Motoblur and other skins will do the same thing really.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> Yup that's what sucks really. Sense IMO will ruin ICS which is actually nice to look at IMO. But Motoblur and other skins will do the same thing really.


if you guys dislike sense so much, why did you buy the thunderbolt in the first place? does it make any sense (heh) to buy a phone built with htc's sense even though you hate it?

why do people like to speculate without any basis? sense ruining ics? you don't even know what htc has in mind for their sense skin with ICS yet it's already going to ruin it? this isn't any different than people crying about baseless rumors surrounding the launch of the gnex.

"omg it's going to be delayed"

how can it be delayed when NOBODY has been given a launch date to begin with?


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I know it says just the first wave, bit wasn't the Thunderbolt a first wave for Gingerbread? Look how long that took for an official release, is it even released now? I'll be running CM9 (or some other AOSP variant) long before this hits if it ever does anyway, but official support would be nice, especially kernel source


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> I know it says just the first wave, bit wasn't the Thunderbolt a first wave for Gingerbread? Look how long that took for an official release, is it even released now? I'll be running CM9 (or some other AOSP variant) long before this hits if it ever does anyway, but official support would be nice, especially kernel source


the thunderbolt will get ICS one way or another, especially once source code is released. the sdk port is making progress but i'd much rather wait for a build from source.

i'll be getting ICS with a galaxy nexus while hoping that a port or an official htc release of ICS reaches the tbolt.

i'm right there with you though on the status of the tbolt, it seems it's the bastard child of HTC LTE phones. 7-8 months for the GB ota to push so chances of ICS are slim in my opinion. if it does get ICS, it won't be in timely fashion.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> it's too early on to definitively say the tbolt won't be getting ICS. as they said, they're still assessing their devices.
> 
> if you guys dislike sense so much, why did you buy the thunderbolt in the first place? does it make any sense (heh) to buy a phone built with htc's sense even though you hate it?
> 
> ...


Because IMO HTC makes good hardware and it was the best LTE phone available. Plus why not buy the phone when I figured CM7 would show up?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

nhat said:


> if you guys dislike sense so much, why did you buy the thunderbolt in the first place? does it make any sense (heh) to buy a phone built with htc's sense even though you hate it?
> 
> why do people like to speculate without any basis? sense ruining ics? you don't even know what htc has in mind for their sense skin with ICS yet it's already going to ruin it? this isn't any different than people crying about baseless rumors surrounding the launch of the gnex.


I wanted a new phone and the thunderbolt came out when I was looking and it was my first sense based phone but I'm currently using omfgb. But I'd take sense over blur any day.

I say it'll ruin it based on how much it bogs down the phone (now talking about sense.) Going from gingerbread with sense on top of it to straight gingerbread I was amazed at how much snappier the tbolt is.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> I wanted a new phone and the thunderbolt came out when I was looking and it was my first sense based phone but I'm currently using omfgb. But I'd take sense over blur any day.
> 
> I say it'll ruin it based on how much it bogs down the phone (now talking about sense.) Going from gingerbread with sense on top of it to straight gingerbread I was amazed at how much snappier the tbolt is.


Exactly. I'm not saying that only HTC will have these issues either as Motoblur causes some lag as well. Saw it first hand on the Atrix and other devices I've played with by Motorola. I want stock Android and other than CyanogenMod there is only 1 true way to get it and that's the Nexus.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

don't forget therom v4, omgb, omfgb, and mini bamf.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

The tbolt is not getting ics. Htc announced today what phones will. The rezound aka vigor is and thats why im getting it. The nexus doesnt look all that great to me. I just hope htc doesnt ruin ics too much with sense.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The devs will port it over rest assured.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> The tbolt is not getting ics. Htc announced today what phones will. The rezound aka vigor is and thats why im getting it. The nexus doesnt look all that great to me. I just hope htc doesnt ruin ics too much with sense.


I'm not even sure that it should. Ics is more of a different software alltogether than an actual upgrade. Sense as is, is imo a downgrade from ics. So unless HTC can include some new version of sense with it, it just doesn't make sense. But then again I'm kinda stupid so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> The tbolt is not getting ics. Htc announced today what phones will. The rezound aka vigor is and thats why im getting it. The nexus doesnt look all that great to me. I just hope htc doesnt ruin ics too much with sense.


The same list you quote doesn't have the vigor on it


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> The same list you quote doesn't have the vigor on it


The Rezound is listed as one of the first phones to get ICS, will it happen? See thunderbolt and gingerbread issues.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> The tbolt is not getting ics. Htc announced today what phones will. The rezound aka vigor is and thats why im getting it. The nexus doesnt look all that great to me. I just hope htc doesnt ruin ics too much with sense.


This was just a preliminary list of phones for sure getting it there will be more. Please stop trolling these forums and go back to your charge or incredible or whatever you have now.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> The Rezound is listed as one of the first phones to get ICS, will it happen? See thunderbolt and gingerbread issues.


The entire phone has had it'd issues and no one knows if it was Verizon or HTC dropping the ball on the updates. Plus the way htc's plumbing is we will see a leak when there is one


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> The entire phone has had it'd issues and no one knows if it was Verizon or HTC dropping the ball on the updates. Plus the way htc's plumbing is we will see a leak when there is one


i'd put the blame squarely on vzw. htc seems to support their phones, just look at all the leaks we've received.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nhat said:


> i'd put the blame squarely on vzw. htc seems to support their phones, just look at all the leaks we've received.


HTC has some screw-ups with the phone too. Look at NetworkLocation, for example. The hardware in the device is screwed up for network location and they've "fixed" it with a software patch.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kinda off topic here, but did we ever figure out how people were bricking their tbolts in the beginning? Was it emmc related or radio related or what?


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Kinda off topic here, but did we ever figure out how people were bricking their tbolts in the beginning? Was it emmc related or radio related or what?


I personally think it was a scam to prevent people from taking test radios and leaked updates and spreading them to the public
Or something along those lines
Because no one actually came forth and said they had a brick, they just said some people have. And it stopped after they released the leaks they had


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> I personally think it was a scam to prevent people from taking test radios and leaked updates and spreading them to the public
> Or something along those lines
> Because no one actually came forth and said they had a brick, they just said some people have. And it stopped after they released the leaks they had


That kinda makes sense because I have flashed every single radio combo (as long as it was same build obviously) I could think of and not one problem ever. People were saying the emmc would just give out if you ran swap and this that and the other. Same tbolt since day one here.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think any got bricked.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I just read on Droid life that source for ics will drop on the 17th. Maybe there's hope? Now I'm a grown man and don't buy in to the he said she said rumor mill I just think it would be funny if some of the great devs out there could make a rom, hence phones that were never even supposed to get would get it before Verizon even released the only phone that's actually supposed to have it. Again not likely but stranger things have happened


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I just read on Droid life that source for ics will drop on the 17th. Maybe there's hope? Now I'm a grown man and don't buy in to the he said she said rumor mill I just think it would be funny if some of the great devs out there could make a rom, hence phones that were never even supposed to get would get it before Verizon even released the only phone that's actually supposed to have it. Again not likely but stranger things have happened


I wouldn't put anything past the devs we have working on this phone. I have nothing but optimism going forward.


----------

